# resident evil 4



## joeyhimself1 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey, i'm new to Tech support guy, and i'm not a wiz with computers either =/

When i try to play re4 on this vista laptop, it comes up with a notice saying: "game.exe has stopped working", i can either close the program, or check online for a soulution (whih i have tried and nothing happens). These are the problem details:

Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	game.exe
Application Version:	0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	45a4e04b
Fault Module Name:	game.exe
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	45a4e04b
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	002473bb
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057
Additional Information 1:	d996
Additional Information 2:	302c3a6161e0d813eff9d88cc7909acd
Additional Information 3:	af53
Additional Information 4:	a8d6a0fd03f175c651c01f9ec7e358f2

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409

can anyone help me on this please?

thanks


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Post your DXDiag report, click Start->Run, type in 'dxdiag' without quotes, and hit OK. When the progress indicator on that program is done, click the 'save information' button, save it somewhere, and then paste it into your thread.


----------



## joeyhimself1 (Feb 11, 2008)

phew, thats alot of text =/

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/11/2008, 17:34:28
Machine name: JOE-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.071009-1548)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
System Model: HP G5000 (GF769EA#ABU) 
BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBL
Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2080 @ 1.73GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.7GHz
Memory: 1014MB RAM
Page File: 1372MB used, 908MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) GMA 950
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A2&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_03
Display Memory: 224 MB
Dedicated Memory: 0 MB
Shared Memory: 224 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: igdumd32.dll
Driver Version: 7.14.0010.1114 (English)
DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 11/6/2006 10:29:36, 2105344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-64E2-11CF-D677-AF10A2C2CA35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x27A2
SubSys ID: 0x30A5103C
Revision ID: 0x0003
Revision ID: 0x0003
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Internal Speaker/Headphone (Conexant High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5045&SUBSYS_103C30A5&REV_1001
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: CHDART.sys
Driver Version: 4.08.0000.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 11/2/2006 14:43:50, 145920 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Conexant
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: SPDIF Interface (Conexant High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5045&SUBSYS_103C30A5&REV_1001
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: CHDART.sys
Driver Version: 4.08.0000.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 11/2/2006 14:43:50, 145920 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Conexant
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Microphone (Conexant High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: CHDART.sys
Driver Version: 4.08.0000.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 11/2/2006 14:43:50, 145920 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: HP Quick Launch Buttons
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x3647, 0x0001
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00
 Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00E1
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27C8
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 11/2/2006 08:55:00, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 11/2/2006 08:51:13, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 11/2/2006 09:49:57, 32872 bytes
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 11/2/2006 08:51:12, 15872 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 11/2/2006 09:49:57, 32872 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 11/2/2006 08:51:13, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 11/2/2006 09:49:57, 32872 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn011f
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00E1
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 11/2/2006 08:51:12, 15872 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 11/2/2006 09:49:54, 31848 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/2/2006 09:50:28, 50792 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 11/2/2006 08:51:11, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 11/2/2006 09:49:54, 31848 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 48.2 GB
Total Space: 109.2 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST9120824AS ATA Device

Drive: D:
Free Space: 1.2 GB
Total Space: 5.2 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST9120824AS ATA Device

Drive: E:
Model: Slimtype DVD A DS8AZP ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:51:44, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&21436425&0&F9
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:49:24, 14952 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:18, 42600 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:49:36, 19048 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:41, 107112 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&21436425&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&21436425&0&D8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.5750.0000 (English), 11/2/2006 07:36:49, 53248 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D4&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&21436425&0&E2
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:57, 140392 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&21436425&0&E0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:57, 140392 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801GB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&21436425&0&EF
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:04, 38400 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:11, 223744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:46:05, 8704 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801GB USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&21436425&0&EA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:05, 22528 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:11, 223744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801GB USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&21436425&0&E9
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:05, 22528 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:11, 223744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801GB USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&21436425&0&E8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:05, 22528 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:11, 223744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes

Name: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C5&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&21436425&0&FA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:49:44, 23144 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:18, 42600 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:49:36, 19048 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:41, 107112 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Controller - 27B9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B9&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&21436425&0&F8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:49:20, 13928 bytes


----------



## joeyhimself1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Name: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A6&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_03\3&21436425&0&11
Driver: n/a

Name: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A2&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_03\3&21436425&0&10
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd32.sys, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 10:29:14, 1473024 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumd32.dll, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 10:29:36, 2105344 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxs32.vp, 11/6/2006 11:28:32, 21680 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxo32.vp, 10/19/2006 02:10:57, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxc32.vp, 10/19/2006 02:10:57, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccutils.dll, 11/6/2006 09:00:56, 77824 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:06:50, 44544 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:01:22, 196608 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpph.dll, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:01:44, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:03:26, 94208 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:05:14, 450560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdev.dll, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:00:48, 212992 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdo.dll, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:01:52, 98304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:02:32, 98304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 6.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:03:12, 106496 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe, 6.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:05:32, 106496 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxress.dll, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:01:58, 3276800 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:02:18, 81920 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxTMM.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 11/6/2006 09:05:40, 61440 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:02:08, 122880 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxexps.dll, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:07:46, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\oemdspif.dll, 11/6/2006 09:03:16, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\difx32.dll, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 11/2/2006 17:46:38, 319968 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:42, 143360 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:42, 98304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:44, 98304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:44, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:46, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:01:02, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:46, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:46, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:48, 167936 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:48, 139264 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:50, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:50, 114688 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:50, 114688 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:52, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:52, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:52, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:52, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:54, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:54, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:54, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:56, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:56, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:56, 147456 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:44, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:46, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:48, 167936 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:12:56, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4icd32.dll, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:38:30, 2387968 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4dev32.dll, 7.14.0010.1114 (English), 11/6/2006 09:30:50, 1339392 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxCoIn_v1114.dll, 11/6/2006 11:02:10, 204800 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\difxapi.dll, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 11/2/2006 17:46:38, 319968 bytes

Name: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and Intel(R) 945GT Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 27A0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A0&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_03\3&21436425&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_E1\3&21436425&0&F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:57, 140392 bytes

Name: Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_1364103C&REV_01\4&29647322&0&00E2
Driver: n/a

Name: Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_10\4&20A5C584&0&40F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rtnicxp.sys, 5.642.0914.2006 (English), 9/25/2006 23:19:52, 50176 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Annodex Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfAnxMux.dll,
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,Divxdec.ax,5.00.0005.0830
CMML Decode Filter,0x00800002,1,1,dsfCMMLDecoder.dll,
CMML Raw Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfCMMLRawSource.dll,
FLAC Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfFLACDecoder.dll,
FLAC Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfFLACEncoder.dll,
Native FLAC Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfNativeFLACSource.dll,
Ogg Demux Packet Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfOggDemux2.dll,
Ogg Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfOggMux.dll,
OGM Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfOGMDecoder.dll,
Speex Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfSpeexDecoder.dll,
Speex Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfSpeexEncoder.dll,
Subtitle VMR9 Filter,0x00800002,1,1,dsfSubtitleVMR9.dll,
Theora Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfTheoraDecoder.dll,
Theora Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfTheoraEncoder.dll,
Vorbis Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfVorbisDecoder.dll,
Vorbis Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfVorbisEncoder.dll,
Roxio Vob Loader,0x00200000,0,1,VOBLoader.ax,9.00.0001.0076
ROXIO VCFLatency 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,latency.ax,9.00.0001.0072
SonyCDSrcWriter,0x00200000,1,0,SonyCDSrcWriter.ax,4.07.0000.12140
CyberLink Demultiplexer(NoneScramble),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3930
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.00.0000.3319
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
ROXIO VCFWaveform 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,waveform.ax,9.00.0001.0072
ROXIO SceneRecorder 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,SceneRecorderFilt.ax,9.00.0001.0072
ROXIO Image/Colour Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,ImageSource.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
roxio DCFilters Dragon Lair,0x00200000,0,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0006
MainConcept (Sonic) DV Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,sonicmcdsdv.ax,2.01.0000.0004
MainConcept (Sonic) DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmcdsdv.ax,2.01.0000.0004
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
OpenMG Async. File Source,0x00400000,0,1,OmgAfs.ax,4.07.0000.12140
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
roxio DCFilters Subpicture Mixer,0x00200000,2,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0006
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
ROXIO AudioGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,9.00.0001.0072
CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream,0x00200000,0,1,CLStream(PushMode).ax,1.00.0000.1627
Sony Audio CD Source Filter,0x00600000,0,1,cdsrc.ax,4.07.0000.12140
roxio DCFilters Mpeg I/II Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0006
ROXIO VideoCombine 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCombine.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Roxio Smart Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0006
Roxio Transport Stream Source,0x00200000,0,1,TSMPEGSource.dll,9.00.0002.0006
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer (HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
ROXIO AudioConvert 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,audconv.ax,9.00.0001.0072
ROXIO WAV Dest 3.0,0x00200000,0,0,WavHead.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamWriter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
SAL Output Converter,0x00200000,1,0,saloconv.ax,4.07.0000.12140
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Roxio Repacketizer Filter,0x00200000,1,1,RepackFilter.dll,9.00.0002.0006
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
ROXIO SubPicture Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,SubPictEnc.dll,9.00.0002.0006
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.3111
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
ROXIO Audio VCFLooper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,Looper.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Roxio MPEG2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0006
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
ROXIO VCFpeakmeter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,peakmeter.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Roxio MPEG1 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0006
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,DVDCrossGraphEx.ax,9.00.0001.0072
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6000.16386
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
ROXIO VCFDVSceneDetect 1.0,0x00200000,1,2,DVSceneDetectFilt.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Roxio VOB Formatter,0x00200000,1,1,VOBFormatter.ax,9.00.0001.0076
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6000.16386
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16587
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386
ROXIO ColorSpace Converter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,ColorSpConv.dll,9.00.0001.0072
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Internal LMRT Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
ROXIO Audio Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,AudioSrc.ax,9.00.0001.0072
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,DVDCrossGraphEx.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
ROXIO Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioInfTee.ax,
CyberLink WMV/WMA Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,2,CLWMFDemux.ax,1.00.0000.1302
ROXIO QuickGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Roxio Audio Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,RxDSAudioSource.ax,9.00.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Roxio MPEG Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,1,2,MPEGStreamAnalyzer.dll,9.00.0002.0006
Sonic MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,2,sonicm2vd.ax,1.00.0197.60322
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,CrossGraphEx.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Roxio MPEG2 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0006
ROXIO VCFDvrSupport 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,DvrSupportFilt.ax,9.00.0001.0072
TrueMotion 2.0 Decompressor,0x00600001,1,1,tm20dec.ax,1.00.0000.0001
OmgGenericSrcFilter,0x00400000,0,1,OmgGenericSrcFilter.ax,4.07.0000.12140
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3202
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
ROXIO LPCMSyncFilter,0x00200000,1,1,LPCMSyncFilter.dll,9.00.0002.0006
ROXIO Audio VCFChunker 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,Chunker.ax,9.00.0001.0072
ROXIO Pan Zoom 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,PanZoom.ax,9.00.0001.0072
OmgDsee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,OmgDseeFilter.ax,
OmgPushSrc,0x00200000,0,1,OmgPushSrc.ax,4.07.0000.12140
VCG Null Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCompositing.ax,
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamReader.ax,9.00.0000.0000
Roxio Smart Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0006
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Source,0x00200000,0,1,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,9.00.0001.0076
ROXIO InputSelector 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,InputSelector.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Demultiplexer (HP_QP2005),0x00600000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3113
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ROXIO ThumbnailGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,9.00.0001.0072
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
ROXIO VCFVideoCutList 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,vCutList.ax,9.00.0001.0072
OMG Seamless,0x00200000,1,1,SeamlessFilter.ax,4.07.0000.12140
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
CyberLink MPEG Splitter(Scramble),0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1508
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
SonyWavWriter,0x00200000,1,0,SONYWA~1.AX,2.10.0000.11020
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
ROXIO Deinterlace 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,DeInter.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
OpenMG Audio Decrypt Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,omgdec.ax,4.07.0000.12140
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,Divxdec.ax,5.00.0005.0830
Sonic MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicdsmpeg.ax,1.01.3858.0000
Sonic MPEG Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicdsmpeg.ax,1.01.3858.0000
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ROXIO ListImage Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,ListImageSource.ax,9.00.0001.0072
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6000.16386
ROXIO Video VCFLooper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,vlooper.ax,9.00.0001.0072
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
OpenMG OmgSource Filter,0x00600000,0,1,omgsrc.ax,4.07.0000.12140
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,9.00.0001.0076
VMR9 Wrapper 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCompositing.ax,
ROXIO SpyPos 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,MGINullIP.ax,9.00.0001.0072
roxio DCFilters Smart Resizer,0x00200000,1,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0006
ROXIO QT Source,0x00200000,0,1,QTSource.ax,9.00.0001.0072
ROXIO Sewer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,MVWcDSutil.dll,9.00.0001.0072
Roxio MPEG1 Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG1Muxer.dll,9.00.0002.0006
ROXIO VCFAudioMixer 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,audmf.ax,9.00.0001.0072
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter (QP),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.6605
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,CrossGraphEx.ax,9.00.0001.0072
OMG TRANSFORM,0x00600000,1,1,omgtrans.ax,4.07.0000.12140
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ROXIO InputSelectorNew 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,InputSelector.ax,9.00.0001.0072
OmgMP4Decoder2,0x00600000,1,1,OmgMP4Decoder2.ax,4.07.0000.12140
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
SonyMSAConverter,0x00200000,1,0,SonyMSAConverter3.ax,4.07.0000.12140
Cutlist File Source,0x00200000,0,1,qcut.dll,6.00.0002.0902
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6000.16386
ROXIO LVM File Source (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,LVMAsync.ax,9.00.0001.0076
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
LVMWriter,0x00200000,1,0,LVMWriter.ax,9.00.0001.0076
VCG Video Mixer 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,VideoCompositing.ax,
URL StreamRenderer,0x00600000,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Roxio MPEG Analyzer,0x00200000,1,0,RoxioMPEGProp.dll,9.00.0002.0006
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2919
CyberLink Audio Decoder(HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.00.0000.2821
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
roxio DCFilters DVD Reader,0x00200000,0,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0006
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
ROXIO MPEG Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MGIRawWriter.dll,9.00.0002.0006
Roxio MPEG2 Muxer,0x00200000,4,0,MPEG2Muxer.dll,9.00.0002.0006
VCGImageSource,0x00200000,0,1,VideoCompositing.ax,
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
roxio DCFilters DVD Splitter,0x00200000,1,3,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0006
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.2024
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6000.16386
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6000.16587
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
PSI Parser,0x00200000,0,0,PsiParser.ax,
roxio DCFilters Audio Sync Filter 2,0x00200000,1,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0006
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Media Analyser,0x00200000,1,2,mediaanalyser.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink DVD Navigator (QP3),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,6.00.0000.3313
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6000.16386
Roxio MPEG1 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioAudioEnc.dll,9.00.0002.0006
roxio DCFilters DVD Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0006
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
ROXIO Scene Detector 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,SceneDetector.ax,9.00.0001.0072
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.AX,5.00.0000.3111
ROXIO Simple Dump 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,RxSimpleDump.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Roxio Audio Decoder (DVD),0x00200000,1,1,RoxioDVDAudio.dll,9.00.0002.0006
ROXIO Video Resampler 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,VResamFilt.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Cyberlink Streamming Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLStream.ax,1.01.0000.2029
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,5.00.0001.0001
SAL Input Converter,0x00200000,0,1,saliconv.ax,4.07.0000.12140
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Roxio MPEG2 Demuxer,0x00600000,1,2,RoxioMPEGDemuxer.dll,9.00.0002.0006
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Roxio MPEG1 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0006
Roxio MPEG2 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0006
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Logitech Video (I420),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
FullMotionVideo Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft MPEG-4 VKI Codec V2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft MPEG-4 VKI Codec V3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft MPEG-4 VKI Codec V1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
XviD MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Helix YV12 YUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
ZD Soft Screen Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Conexant High Defin,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Conexant HD Audio input,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Conexant HD Audio digital out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Conexant HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Audio Renderers:
Internal Speaker/Headphone (Con,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
CyberLink Audio Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,6.00.0000.2108
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
DirectSound: Internal Speaker/Headphone (Conexant High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
DirectSound: SPDIF Interface (Conexant High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
SPDIF Interface (Conexant High ,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Alright, there are newer video drivers available for your chipset, so that's the first thing to do. You can get them right from Intel.

However, I can't guarantee that this will work, as RE4 is a somewhat demanding game, and integrated video solutions like laptops are really not designed for serious gaming. But get the drivers, it's the best place to start.


----------



## joeyhimself1 (Feb 11, 2008)

alright, thanks alot =]

which one do i download though?(told you i'm no computer wiz =/)


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Multi language: winvista_1573.exe


----------



## joeyhimself1 (Feb 11, 2008)

ok thanks, is there anything else i need to know about the installation or anything? even if it's rookie stuff for you, i wouln't know what to do.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Just run it, and it's best to restart the computer after it finishes. That's all you need to do, the program takes care of everything else.


----------



## joeyhimself1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Argh =[ a little while into the installation a notice comes up saying "an unknown error has occured, the setup will no exit" and thats it! God must hate me. Can you help me with this please?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

OK, it looks like we'll have to get the drivers from HP then. It probably won't make a difference, but what's the model number of your computer? (HP G5xxxxx)


----------



## joeyhimself1 (Feb 11, 2008)

where can i find my model number?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Probably on the bottom of your laptop somewhere. There's probably a bunch of labels, the model number should be somewhere.


----------



## joeyhimself1 (Feb 11, 2008)

does it have anything to do with the product key?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

No, not at all...and I would edit that post and remove that key. It's the HP model number, it's basically the name of your laptop... like how a car is a Toyota Corolla, your laptop is a HP Pavilion 5xxxx.


----------



## joeyhimself1 (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Almost....

Here's a page describing what to look for. You're looking for identifier #3, the model number.


----------



## joeyhimself1 (Feb 11, 2008)

i think i got it now lol

here it is G5056EA

thanks for being patient with me =]


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

No problem, everything's confusing to look at first 

Here's the driver page for your laptop. The drivers you want are listed under Driver - Graphics. Click the driver, and click the Download link on the next page, and you should have the proper driver to install.

Good luck!


----------



## joeyhimself1 (Feb 11, 2008)

that works ok, i installed it and restarted my computer. What next though? i try to start the game but the same messgae comes up again (game.exe has stopped working). So what should i do?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

OK, we'll try the next step. Remember, you're on a laptop, which is not designed for gaming - there's no guarantees that the game will even work.

Try installing the latest patch for the game. The direct link is here. Save that file somewhere, and then run it to patch the game, it may fix whatever the problem is.


----------



## andres_sz (Jan 3, 2008)

Perhaps its just a vista problem you have. Vista came out with much more than a million issues and more than 930,000 were solved in the Service Pack 1 and some of them were problems with applications (.exe) .Try getting the Service Pack 1 and try again if that doesnt work i dont know what else could that be. And as some info, if you want laptops for gaming, try Alienware or Dell's XPS series  the price is worth it.


----------



## joeyhimself1 (Feb 11, 2008)

nope =[ still doesn't work.

Don't worry about it, you've been a great help =] these drivers may help me with other games in the future.

Oh and also, do you know what a pixel shader 2.0 is? and where i can get one?

thanks


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Pixel shaders are a set of hardware and instructions on the video card itself. It's not something downloadable, it has to be integrated into the actual hardware. Usually, you would replace the video card to get it, but since you're on a laptop, you can't replace the video card, you're stuck with whatever it came installed with.


----------



## joeyhimself1 (Feb 11, 2008)

andres_sz said:


> Perhaps its just a vista problem you have. Vista came out with much more than a million issues and more than 930,000 were solved in the Service Pack 1 and some of them were problems with applications (.exe) .Try getting the Service Pack 1 and try again if that doesnt work i dont know what else could that be. And as some info, if you want laptops for gaming, try Alienware or Dell's XPS series  the price is worth it.


vista probally is the case, i tried it on an XP laptop and it works fine (apart from the terrible graphics) so i might just get a deskstop with a soul purpose for gaming.

Do you think the service pack one covers a file called game.exe?


----------



## joeyhimself1 (Feb 11, 2008)

McTimson said:


> Pixel shaders are a set of hardware and instructions on the video card itself. It's not something downloadable, it has to be integrated into the actual hardware. Usually, you would replace the video card to get it, but since you're on a laptop, you can't replace the video card, you're stuck with whatever it came installed with.


argh D= darnit

thanks anyway


----------



## andres_sz (Jan 3, 2008)

i dont know... PC Magazine showed a short list of problems in the February edidtion.... said it solved some problems with applicatios, and btw: graphics dont have anything to do with vista or xp it depends on the GPU


----------



## chiwarro (May 11, 2008)

I have the same error, can you help me *MCTimson*?

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 5/11/2008, 16:48:46
Machine name: ALEX
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.071009-1548)
Language: Spanish (Regional Setting: Spanish)
System Manufacturer: Sony Corporation
System Model: VGN-NR10M_S
BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBL
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5250 @ 1.50GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.5GHz
Memory: 2038MB RAM
Page File: 1866MB used, 2424MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: None
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode
DxDiag Previously: Crashed in DirectShow (stage 1)

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_0C
Display Memory: 358 MB
Dedicated Memory: 0 MB
Shared Memory: 358 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (59Hz)
Monitor: Monitor PnP genérico
Driver Name: igdumd32.dll
Driver Version: 7.14.0010.1244 (English)
DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 6/30/2007 03:07:01, 2363392 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6942-11CF-2177-27B0ADC2CA35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x2A02
SubSys ID: 0x902D104D
Revision ID: 0x000C
Revision ID: 0x000C
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speaker/HP (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0262&SUBSYS_104D2800&REV_1001
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5433 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 6/26/2007 02:39:35, 1787816 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Teclado
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ Concentrador raíz USB
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2831
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/7/2007 13:27:39, 192000 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/7/2007 13:27:39, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Teclado PS/2 estándar
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Controlador de teclado de Terminal Server
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 2/14/2008 16:00:53, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 2/14/2008 16:00:53, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Alps Pointing-device for VAIO
| Matching Device ID: *sny9001
| Upper Filters: ApfiltrService
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: Apfiltr.sys, 6/10/2007 02:12:18, 140800 bytes
| Driver: Vxdif.dll, 6/10/2007 02:12:24, 100354 bytes
| Driver: Apoint.exe, 6/10/2007 02:12:18, 118784 bytes
| Driver: ApntEx.exe, 6/10/2007 02:12:18, 40960 bytes
| Driver: Ezcapt.exe, 6/10/2007 02:12:24, 167936 bytes
| Driver: Apvfb.exe, 6/10/2007 02:12:19, 180224 bytes
| Driver: Apoint.dll, 6/10/2007 02:12:18, 118784 bytes
| Driver: ApRes.dll, 6/10/2007 02:12:18, 1363968 bytes
| Driver: EzLaunch.dll, 6/10/2007 02:12:24, 208896 bytes
| Driver: Elprop.dll, 6/10/2007 02:12:24, 102400 bytes
| Driver: EzAuto.dll, 6/10/2007 02:12:24, 69632 bytes
| Driver: ApointJP.chm, 6/10/2007 02:12:18, 17517 bytes
| Driver: ApointUS.chm, 6/10/2007 02:12:19, 17817 bytes
| Driver: ApointGR.chm, 6/10/2007 02:12:18, 21113 bytes
| Driver: ApointFR.chm, 6/10/2007 02:12:18, 20893 bytes
| Driver: ApointIT.chm, 6/10/2007 02:12:18, 20409 bytes
| Driver: ApointSP.chm, 6/10/2007 02:12:19, 20359 bytes
| Driver: ApointKR.chm, 6/10/2007 02:12:18, 20119 bytes
| Driver: ApointCS.chm, 6/10/2007 02:12:18, 20257 bytes
| Driver: ApointCT.chm, 6/10/2007 02:12:18, 19939 bytes
| Driver: ApointNL.chm, 6/10/2007 02:12:18, 20459 bytes
| Driver: ApointRU.chm, 6/10/2007 02:12:18, 18599 bytes
| Driver: Uninstap.exe, 6/10/2007 02:12:24, 212992 bytes
| Driver: ApInst.dll, 6/10/2007 02:12:16, 45056 bytes
| Driver: ApMsgFwd.exe, 6/10/2007 02:12:16, 50736 bytes
| Driver: WdfCoinstaller01001.dll, 6/10/2007 02:12:26, 1418720 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 2/14/2008 16:00:53, 54784 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 2/14/2008 16:00:53, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Mouse compatible con HID
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x15CA, 0x00C3
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 2/14/2008 16:00:53, 15872 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 2/14/2008 16:00:53, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Controlador de mouse de Terminal Server
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/2/2006 11:50:28, 50792 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 2/14/2008 16:00:53, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 2/14/2008 16:00:53, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 54.8 GB
Total Space: 145.3 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: MemoryStick0 Device

Drive: F:
Model: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ870QJ ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (Spanish), 11/2/2006 10:51:44, 67072 bytes

Drive: H:
Model: QB9223A SFF252L SCSI CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (Spanish), 11/2/2006 10:51:44, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_10518086&REV_02\4&D69BDA5&0&00E2
Driver: n/a

Name: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A03&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_0C\3&33FD14CA&0&11
Driver: n/a

Name: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_0C\3&33FD14CA&0&10
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd32.sys, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:06:58, 1671680 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumd32.dll, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:01, 2363392 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igmedkrn.dll, 6/30/2007 03:07:16, 910304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxs32.vp, 6/30/2007 03:07:16, 24288 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxo32.vp, 6/30/2007 03:07:16, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxc32.vp, 6/30/2007 03:07:16, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccutils.dll, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:06:49, 102400 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:14, 47616 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:14, 252440 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpph.dll, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:04, 200704 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:03, 122880 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:03, 530968 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdev.dll, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:03, 204800 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdo.dll, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:03, 135168 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:14, 137752 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:16, 170520 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:06:49, 154136 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxress.dll, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:10, 3293184 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:03, 133656 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxTMM.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:01, 249856 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:03, 166424 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxexps.dll, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:03, 24576 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\oemdspif.dll, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:17, 69632 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:04, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:04, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:04, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:04, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:04, 192512 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:05, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:05, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:10, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:10, 184320 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:11, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:11, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:11, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:11, 126976 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:11, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:13, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:13, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:13, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:13, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:13, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:13, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:14, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:14, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:14, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:04, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:05, 192512 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:11, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:07:14, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4icd32.dll, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:06:55, 2392064 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4dev32.dll, 7.14.0010.1244 (English), 6/30/2007 03:06:52, 1499136 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxCoIn_v1244.dll, 6/30/2007 03:07:17, 204800 bytes

Name: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 2A00 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A00&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_0C\3&33FD14CA&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2850&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&F9
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 11:49:24, 14952 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (Spanish), 11/2/2006 11:50:18, 42600 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 11:49:36, 19048 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (Spanish), 11/2/2006 11:50:41, 107112 bytes

Name: Controladora de High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 8/7/2007 13:23:45, 53760 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 2843
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2843&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E2
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (Spanish), 11/2/2006 11:50:57, 140392 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 2841
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2841&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E1
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (Spanish), 11/2/2006 11:50:57, 140392 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 283F
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283F&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (Spanish), 11/2/2006 11:50:57, 140392 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family SMBus Controller - 283E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283E&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283A&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D7
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:38, 38400 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:38, 224768 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:39, 192000 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:39, 8704 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2836&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&EF
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:38, 38400 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:38, 224768 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:39, 192000 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:39, 8704 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2835&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D1
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:39, 23040 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:38, 224768 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:39, 192000 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2834&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:39, 23040 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:38, 224768 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:39, 192000 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2832&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&EA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:39, 23040 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:38, 224768 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:39, 192000 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2831&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E9
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:39, 23040 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:38, 224768 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:39, 192000 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2830&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:39, 23040 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:38, 224768 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20596 (English), 8/7/2007 13:27:39, 192000 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8M SATA AHCI Controller - 2829
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2829&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&FA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 11:49:44, 23144 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (Spanish), 11/2/2006 11:50:18, 42600 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 11:49:36, 19048 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (Spanish), 11/2/2006 11:50:41, 107112 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8M LPC Interface Controller - 2815
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2815&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&F8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 11:49:20, 13928 bytes

Name: Puente PCI Intel(R) 82801 - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_F3\3&33FD14CA&0&F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (Spanish), 11/2/2006 11:50:57, 140392 bytes

Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4353&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_14\4&2F1966C1&0&00E0
Driver: n/a

Name: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_00\4&23979A68&0&1AF0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ti21sony.sys, 2.00.0000.0018 (English), 6/6/2007 02:00:39, 812544 bytes

Name: Controladora de host Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803A&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_00\4&23979A68&0&19F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (Spanish), 11/2/2006 10:55:16, 62080 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 10:55:12, 53376 bytes

Name: Controladora CardBus Texas Instruments PCI-8x12/7x12/6x12
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8039&SUBSYS_902D104D&REV_00\4&23979A68&0&18F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (Spanish), 11/2/2006 11:51:12, 167528 bytes


----------

